# [Discussione] kopete non si connette più a icq

## =DvD=

Da un paio di giorni non mi si connette più a icq, cosi girando per il forum ho trovato sto post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=195489&highlight=kopete+icq

pare che solo kopete non riesca piu a connettersi... (a icq e basta)

Che ne pensate?

L'han fatto apposta? e ora che faccio? passo a licq? a gaim? a ysm????

A me piaceva kopete perchè è integrato in kde, vabb+è per ora aspetto.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io avevo un problema analogo, non riuscivo a creare un account msn, la soluzione era ricompilare kopete.

----------

## =DvD=

Come lo ricompilo kopete e basta?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Come lo ricompilo kopete e basta?

 

mmm questo non lo so visto che io usavo kopete separatamente ora e' integrato con kdenetwork

----------

## .:deadhead:.

credo che 

```
emerge -Dv kopete
```

possa esser sufficiente  :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

Pace ricompilo kdenetwork  :Wink: 

```
tux root # uname -a

Linux tux 2.6.7-gentoo-r8 #1 Thu Jul 8 12:49:52 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1500+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

tux root # emerge kdenetwork -p | genlop --pretend

These are the pretended packages: (this may take a while; wait...)

 * kde-base/kdenetwork

Estimated update time: 48 minutes.

```

no... aspetto che si evolvano le cose (devo compilare altra roba ora!)Last edited by =DvD= on Fri Jul 09, 2004 11:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> credo che 
> 
> ```
> emerge -Dv kopete
> ```
> ...

 

Probabilmente e' bloccato visto che ha installato kdenetwork

----------

## =DvD=

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Probabilmente e' bloccato visto che ha installato kdenetwork

 

Non è bloccato, ma non voglio installare due kopete!!

----------

## OKreZ

Ho avuto lo stesso problema in questi giorni, ma non era un problema di kopete: non riuscivo a connettermi neanche dal client java (go.icq.com). Da oggi sembra che il problema sia stato risolto, kopete rifunziona come sempre anche su icq.

----------

## =DvD=

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> Ho avuto lo stesso problema in questi giorni, ma non era un problema di kopete: non riuscivo a connettermi neanche dal client java (go.icq.com). Da oggi sembra che il problema sia stato risolto, kopete rifunziona come sempre anche su icq.

 

Funziona solo se non hai contatti.

Se hai contatti va tutto a parte kopete

(licq gaim icq2go ecc ecc)

Sgrunt!! voglio kopete!

----------

## OKreZ

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Funziona solo se non hai contatti.

 

Cioe' ? io di contatti ne ho, e kopete funziona...

----------

## motaboy

Io uso kopete da CVS (lo steso di kde-3.3_beta1) e va senza problemi, con un sacco di contatti.

----------

## =DvD=

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> Cioe' ? io di contatti ne ho, e kopete funziona...

 

Cosi dicono nel posti inglese.

Non penso che basti ricompilare:

http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=84721Last edited by =DvD= on Fri Jul 09, 2004 12:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Raffo

ma usa gaim che è meglio!  :Very Happy: 

c'è un modo per inviare i messaggi premendo invio (stile irc o msn) invece di dover cliccare sul tasto send??

----------

## motaboy

CTRL+Invio, funziona anche con kopete.

P.S. [flame] a me gaim fa schifo... [/flame]

----------

## Raffo

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> CTRL+Invio, funziona anche con kopete.

 

intendevo senza ctrl...su amsn, gaim, xchat e molti altri programmi basta scrivere e premere invio e il messaggio viene inviato...è troppo scomodo che nn si possa fare su kopete...

----------

## =DvD=

come tutto in kde:

impostazioni --> configura le scorciatoie

No io voglio kopete! non gaim!

momentaneamente sto usando centericq da term!

----------

## MyZelF

 *http://kopete.kde.org/ wrote:*   

> 09/07/2004 - ICQ fix in CVS
> 
>  A small change to ICQ servers this week broke Kopete's ICQ connectivity. A fix is in the CVS version on Kopete; if you're not familiar with building software from CVS, stand by for updated binaries from your distribution. 

 

----------

## SteelRage

ufff...

ero tentato di metter su la beta1 di KDE 3.3... ma poi ho pensato: "se è hard-masked... in fondo... le loro ragioni le avranno, no?"

cmq ho pesso su la versione ~x86 di psi (client jabber).

Non è bello come kopete... ed ha la genialata che non aggiorna automaticamente i nickname degli account (quindi tocca modificarseli a mano)...

Cmq è utilizzabile, sempre basato su QT, ha tante emoticons carine, etc etc...

magari qualcuno potrebbe pure trovarcisi bene   :Rolling Eyes: 

che altro... Uhm... buh, se qualcuno lo trova escopre che c'è un sistema + intelligente del mio per avere i nickname messi giusti nella contact list...

ce faccia sapè...

bye

Steel

----------

## n3m0

Di solito non uso kopete, ma cmq, visto che avevo kdenetwork compilato, ho provato, e va. Si e' collegato e scaricato la lista da server, tutto tranqui.

Ecco la mia versione, non so se corrisponde alla tua...

```
nemo@memetnosce Lab $ kopete --version

Qt: 3.3.2

KDE: 3.2.3

Kopete: 0.8.3

```

----------

## kaosone

 *Raffo wrote:*   

>  *motaboy wrote:*   CTRL+Invio, funziona anche con kopete. 
> 
> intendevo senza ctrl...su amsn, gaim, xchat e molti altri programmi basta scrivere e premere invio e il messaggio viene inviato...è troppo scomodo che nn si possa fare su kopete...

 

ah e' da anni che impazzisco su questa cosa, sia con icq per windows qualche annetto fa che ora con licq

a premere ctrl+invio ormai sono abituato pero se potessi usare solo l'invio sarebbe il massimo   :Confused: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Di solito non uso kopete, ma cmq, visto che avevo kdenetwork compilato, ho provato, e va. Si e' collegato e scaricato la lista da server, tutto tranqui.
> 
> Ecco la mia versione, non so se corrisponde alla tua...
> 
> 

 

La 0.8.3 va, mentre la 0.8.2 (la mia) no. =D

----------

## gaffiere

@per tutti quelli che hanno chiesto come spedire i messaggi di gaim con il solo invio

```
Tool

InterFace

Shortcut

```

selezionate solo 

```
enter send message
```

a me funziona con

```
net-im/gaim-0.77 *

        GTK Instant Messenger client [ http://gaim.sourceforge.net/ ]

```

see ya

----------

## Sbriglie

Senza aver toccato nulla oggi ICQ con kopete (kdenetwork 3.2.2) funziona di nuovo.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gaffiere wrote:*   

> @per tutti quelli che hanno chiesto come spedire i messaggi di gaim con il solo invio

 

Ma gaim lo fa gia' di default! E' per kopete che avevano chiesto

----------

## =DvD=

 *Sbriglie wrote:*   

> Senza aver toccato nulla oggi ICQ con kopete (kdenetwork 3.2.2) funziona di nuovo.

 

Ma pork!!!! proprio 30 minuti dopo che ho iniziato a emergere kde (non tutto!! ehehe) 3.2.3 ~ !!!!

vabbè ormai emergo

//confermo va anche a me

----------

## shanghai

Non è che avete compilato kopete senza la USE icq attivata?

A me gaim faceva lo stesso scherzo anche col protocollo di yahoo messenger... così ho risolto.

My 2 cents

----------

## shanghai

ok,ok ho capito, non c'è bisogno di ripetere  :Laughing: 

In tal caso, vorrà dì che kopete fa n'pò schkifo come interfaccia ICQ. Prova gaim, che va una bellezza (ed è indipendente dalle librerie qt/kde, con problemi annessi e connessi in meno)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## =DvD=

E' uscita la versione nuova di kopete 0.8.4

Non è nel portage, ma per averla è semplicissimo:

Dovete scaricare i sorgenti da qui : http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/kopete/kopete-0.8.4.tar.bz2?download

e poi copiarli in /usr/portage/distfiles

```
cd /usr/portage/net-im/kopete

cp kopete-0.8.2.ebuild kopete-0.8.4.ebuild

ebuild kopete-0.8.4.ebuild digest

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge kopete --oneshot
```

Do l'emerge in quel modo perchè io uso kopete che è nel kdenetwork, e non voglio che venga aggiunto al file worlds.

Accept keywords perchè sennò vede la versione 0.8.0!!!!![/code]

//edit: ho appena compilato e sorpresa: mi sente sempre la versione che installa kdenetwork? come si fa?

Io ho seguito gli step che dicono sul post intenazionale...

(non è assolutamente un problema perchè adesso la 0.8.3 và e pure bene, solo una curiosità di capire cosa c'è di sbagliato in quello che ho fatto.

----------

